# Streamers



## turtlehead (Oct 26, 2004)

Trying to keep up with the likes of Shoeman and now Gunrod and Toga. I've learned a ton over the years from everybody who posts here. I'd love to see what tommytubular and Pork Chop are tying right now. 

This is my "new" streamer for this year. Articulated marabou with foam tied into the tail section. The idea is to get the fly to "back up" like a jerk bait. Tied in various cone/foam combos.

Articulated Foam Tail Marabou 









No Foam Tail









A new favorite from the end of last year is the Murdich Minnow. I caught trout, bass and pike on this fly last fall. Really hammered the bass on it.










I'm putting eyes on most of my streamers this year. As you can see I got a bazillion in a package from the craft store. I also picked up a craft glue that is really sticky and dries thick and flexible. I think these eyes will stay on better than they have in the past for me. Kind of messy, but I've got a pretty good feel for it now. They're not the fancy holographic eyes, but they do rattle a little bit, which I think is good.

A couple of others that were mentioned in another thread for those who are interested.

Olive Circus Peanut









Wooly Sculpin









CH Wooly Sculpin









I love tying and fishing streamers, and I think it's cool that Michigan has been the epicenter for the streamer revolution. 

Questions:

1.These flies are from 3-5 inches long, which is about the max I like for my 6 wt. I have been thinking about a 7 wt so I can fish bigger flies, but don't want it to be overkill for trout. I'm out there to try to catch the biggest trout in the river, but at some point it starts to feel like salmon fishing as opposed to trout fishing. What wt fly rod do you use for your biggest *trout* streamer fishing?

2. I've cut off the rear hook on most of the articulated flies. I got tired of always getting tangled and hooked by the rear hook. I figure it will lead to some short strikes from smaller fish, but that is what happens on single hook flies anyway. The big fish will hammer it just fine. What do you prefer?

3. When fishing flies only stretches, do you fish articulated flies often? According to the letter of the law, if you cut off the rear hook, you are within the regulations, but does it violate the spirit of the law? From the 2009 fishing guide: 

[SIZE=-1]*Artificial Fly *means any commonly accepted single hook wet and dry flies, streamers, and nymphs without spinner, spoon, scoop, lip or any other fishing lure or bait attached.

I'm not trying to stir up an argument, I think that single hook articulated flies are fine on flies only waters, but it is something to think about. I was considering putting propellers on a Gurgler style fly, but I would think that would be considered a spinner. "Commonly accepted" is a relative term in fly fishing.

Back to the bench!
[/SIZE]


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Wish I had more time to tie. Keep the nice patterns coming. Maybe I'll get inspired.


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice looking flies!


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Those are some super looking streamers turtlehead... and some nice pictures to boot!

I haven't been tying alot lately... lifes been a little hectic. When I have had time it's been steelhead nymphs. I was just trying to put my spin on a BTS... like that fly needs any improvement. I have this vision and hopefully I'll figure it out over the morning coffee... more to follow...


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> I've cut off the rear hook on most of the articulated flies. I got tired of always getting tangled and hooked by the rear hook. I figure it will lead to some short strikes from smaller fish, but that is what happens on single hook flies anyway. The big fish will hammer it just fine. What do you prefer?


I use weedless hooks.
http://www.shop.gamakatsu.com/scrip...s\psp\bin\shop.prodt.detail.exe&SKU=1458_2309

http://www.mustad.no/catalog/na/product.php?id=1259

Those are some really nice looking ties you have here.


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

Very nice flies! I cut off the front hook of my articulated flies, leaving the rear hook on. I've never had any issues with it.

Articulated leech


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

> Questions:
> 
> 1.These flies are from 3-5 inches long, which is about the max I like for my 6 wt. I have been thinking about a 7 wt so I can fish bigger flies, but don't want it to be overkill for trout. I'm out there to try to catch the biggest trout in the river, but at some point it starts to feel like salmon fishing as opposed to trout fishing. What wt fly rod do you use for your biggest trout streamer fishing?
> 
> ...


First off, AWESOME!!!!!

I could see the LSC smallies all over them! Maybe I can talk you into coming down for a day :evilsmile

As for rod weight, I do limit myself to a fast 6 for trout. Most of my trout streamers top out at 3" and are fished on a T200. Sure I could stretch it some by sacrificing distance and just plop it out there. Probably ok on smaller waters like the PM. Back in the day when I still rowed a drifter (or conned my partners into taking the sticks), we'd hit the lumber with "plop" casts and did ok, but we'd get followers and ran out of line just to see the fish reject it at the boat. Longer casts worked better for me. It gave me enough time to let the bug sink, twitch it some in the swing and strip it back. 
Most of the fish came at the head of the swing and on the strip. The 6wt and the 200 does limit these applications. I've tried my 9, but the 300 depthcharge is just too heavy and results in chafed line and lost bugs. I might buy a 250 for it and try it again. A 7 or 8wt would probably be ideal.

I've also tried tandem hooks, mostly rattle snakes. I found that the bigger fish would almost always take the front hook. Then there was the wear on the mono from the beads. After a while it would get weak and break. I gave up on them.

Flies Only areas... 

Back in the 70's we used to hit Proud Lake several times a week during the C&R season. Guys throwing cleos and spinners (although against the law) would hammer these fish on almost every cast. I went and bought a vise at Geakes on Woodward. Loaded up on big hooks, tinsel, lead wire, wool from my mother's knitting basket, bucktails from roadkill and beadchain from our basement lights...LOL
Talk about a heathen :SHOCKED: The closest resemblence to a "recognized" fly was a clouser. They weighed about 1/4oz and I still added a splitshot for distance. I would fish these on an ultralight spinning rod. Yeah I was able to duplicate the success of the guys throwing hardware! Until one day when I noticed movement in the brush across the river. Yup, THE MAN :help: "Don't go anywhere, I'll be right over!" He wanted to see what I was using in hopes of writing a ticket. I waited for him. After careful analasys (sp) he realized that I was using a butchered version of a fly. His last reply was that he would be watching me, making sure I don't keep any of these fish LMAO

It was that day I figured one can walk the line, just not cross it 

What's my point? That second hook doesn't have a hook. It's just a piece of wire with no bend. Legal! That spinner or scoop you mentioned would be a violation.


----------



## Bob T (Feb 6, 2000)

Hey, very nice looking flies you have tied up there. They look great.

Shoeman, you brought great memories when you mentioned Geakes. I bought my first materiels and my first tying book there some 35 years ago. They would sell you a dozen hooks if you wanted them. He just opened the box and counted out a dozen. Always seemed to have just what you needed. And Mr Geake was great, besides he always look like he just came off a safari the way he dressed. I miss that place.

Bob


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Yeah, his prices killed me. I'd look at something and put it back. :lol: He'd come over and ask how much money I had with me...LOL

One time after my vise purchase he said it was time for me to buy a flyrod. I told him my funds were limited (hell, I was making 3 bucks an hour). He put down his pipe and searched through the rod rack. He found a 6 1/2' Kunan 5wt. Went in the back a got an old Martin reel and some DT line along with some leaders. He grabbed his pipe, fired it up and said, "how's 60 bucks?" 

I still own that rod


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Nice ties. Do you have the recipe for the Murdich Minnow? I can't figure out the collar and what the head is made of.


----------



## turtlehead (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks for the comments guys. I've been on a roll lately. It's been fun playing with my new camera as well. It won't be long now to get some flies wet. 

Esox, I might have to pick up some of those weedless hooks for bass flies especially. 

Nice leech trout chops. I've got some zonker strips coming that will be put to use like that.

Shoeman, I'm with you on the rod selection and the flies only thoughts as well. Part of fly tying to me is to try to come up with something different and push the limits a little bit. Never been to LSC, but this year I plan on fishing for smallies on the Flint river as much as possible.

Murdich Minnow recipe

Tail - White Bucktail, lighter colored flahabou, darker flashabou on top. Leave darker flasabou long, to be pulled back after collar is tied in.

Collar- Ice fur. Usually white, but all I had was gray. I just tied on a clump and separated it to the top and bottom of hook. Pull flashabou back on top of hook.

Head - Some kind of white chenille. I used pearl ice chenille on this fly. I put some lead underneath and built it up a little before I tie in. Wrap the chenille very tightly to give a nice thick head. Then color the top of the head with a marker.

I only used this fly for a month or two last year, but I think it would catch just about anything that swims. It might be the best fly that I have come across in a long time. 

I used this video as a reference.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

It's nice to see a post in the fly tying forum about _...fly tying._ 

Nice flies.

I have a pattern posted on my page (also my avatar) that you might find interesting. I have not posted here because I did not want to start the whole debate on what is and is not a fly. And what is legal to use in flies only sections.

Anyway, nice flies.


----------



## turtlehead (Oct 26, 2004)

That thing is sweet. Nice deer hair work.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Thanks.......


----------

